# Fishing near downtown Cincinnati....



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

I will be moving downtown at the end of the month and was wondering if anyone knew of some good shore fishing spots on the Ohio River near Cincy for cats or maybe stripers.... Thanks!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Kisto said:


> I will be moving downtown at the end of the month and was wondering if anyone knew of some good shore fishing spots on the Ohio River near Cincy for cats or maybe stripers.... Thanks!


As a child I used to ride my bike down to the public landing from Walnut Hills and fish for Channel Cats while the old guys fished for Carp. This area is around the serpentine wall and the stadiums. Also I had the best luck fishing off boat docks with spam cubes while my dad got drunk at the bar. That was over 40 years ago but I'm sure these spots can still produce.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> As a child I used to ride my bike down to the public landing from Walnut Hills and fish for Channel Cats while the old guys fished for Carp. This area is around the serpentine wall and the stadiums. Also I had the best luck fishing off boat docks with spam cubes while my dad got drunk at the bar. That was over 40 years ago but I'm sure these spots can still produce.


Indeed do they do. Plenty of structure around serpentine wall. Most of my pictures of fish I caught have Great American Ball Park right behind them One thing, sometimes a fella rides through there with a golf cart and check licsenses and he knows a lot about regs and is strict. Remember to read up on the 2010 fishing rules on the Ohio river.


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Were there some big ones in the pictures you saw?


----------

